Ask HN: What dataset could I collect while traveling extensively? - jjallen
======
lukesan
Take a look at the works of Nicholas Felton
[http://feltron.com/](http://feltron.com/) especially his reports of his years
of personal data like
[http://feltron.com/FAR09.html](http://feltron.com/FAR09.html) These might
give you ideas.

------
mtmail
[http://mapillary.com/](http://mapillary.com/) or
[http://openstreetview.org/](http://openstreetview.org/), basically GPS tagged
photos or video streams. Note in both cases the datasets will be free to use
for non-commercial use but for commercial it's bound to a license.

And OpenStreetMap of course. I recommend the free
[http://maps.me/](http://maps.me/) app that works offline. Every restaurant,
every phone number helps.

------
bandrami
One set I've been casually collecting is a sample of feral vs. pet dogs
visible on city streets worldwide.

~~~
abricot
Do you collect the whole animal or just the tail?

------
drglitch
Gps location for photos - a lot of tools - online and offline - allow you to
map your photos on a map which is always a fun way to go through your albums
later

